# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فاللهُ خيرٌ حافظًا وهو أرحمُ الراحمين

## سطوع الحق

{فاللهُ خيرٌ حافظًا وهو أرحمُ الراحمين }

قالها يعقوب عليه السلام لما ضاع منه يوسف.....
وتذكّر أن الفرقة حلت بينه وبين ابنه الحبيب......
وأن فلذة كبده لا يدري هل يعود أم لا ؟!
{فالله خيرٌ حافظًا وهو أرحم الراحمين}[يوسف:64].
قال بعض العلماء فقد يعقوب عليه السلام ابنه يوسف عليه السلام أكثر من عشرين سنة تقريبًا !
فرده الذي هو خير حافظًا وهو أرحم الراحمين.
{فالله خيرٌ حافظًا} من كل أحد،{وهو أرحم الراحمين} أرحم بعباده من الأم بولدها.
فما ينزل بالناس من مكروه،فهو واقع بهم من رب رحيم،فهو رحمة بالنسبة لما هو أقسى منه و أوجع!
هذه عقيدة راسخة في قلوب أوليائه،ومهما حدث فإنه بتقدير الله الحكيم الذي رحمته سبقت غضبه.
وهذا اليقين لو استقر في قلب الإنسان لصمد كالطود للأحداث والأشياء والأشخاص.
و رحمة الله بعباده هي الأصل ،حتى في ابتلائهم أحيانًا بالضراء والبأساء .
فهو سبحانه يبتليهم ليعد طائفة منهم بهذا الابتلاء ،وليميز الخبيث من الطيب.
وليعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه ،وليهلك من هلك عن بينة ،ويحيا من حيّ عن بينة.
ومن رحمته سبحانه بهم أن نغّص عليهم الدنيا وكدّرها ،لئلا يسكنوا إليها ،ولا يطمئنوا بها .
فيرغبوا في النعيم المقيم في دار جواره.
فساقهم العليم الخبير إلى ذلك بسياط الابتلاء والامتحان،فمنعه  م ليعطيهم ،وابتلاهم ليعافيهم،و أماتهم ليحييهم.
{ولنبلونّكم  بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشّر الصابرين*الّذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون* أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون}[155-157].
فرحمة الله وراء كل لمحة ...وكل حالة ....وكل وضع....وكل تصرف...والنفس واثقة بأن الظفر على يده يجري،والمبشر من جهته يسر ويسري.
فالله خيرٌ حافظًا وهو أرحم الراحمين.

 منقوول

----------


## محمدسيف الاسلام

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على الفائدة 
والسلام عليكم

----------

